

The Return of Color - zachh
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/21/color-targets-new-facebook-powered-app-exclusively-to-harvard-students-says-harvard-student/

======
tamle
At first glance I misread the title and thought it said: "the return of in
living color" - that made me excited.

When I actually read the title correctly, and clicked through to skim the
article - that made me 'meh'.

You know who else thought they could make money by turning themselves blue?
Tobias Funke.

